# Queen bank frame designs



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Who has a good design for queen bank frames? I built a couple 2 years back and have been frustrated using them. I used a deep frame with two rows for cell storage for the plastic hair roller style cages. My design used hardware cloth to form sides. The problems with my design was the the roller cages would easily tip over and sometimes the cell plug would fall out letting the virgin queen escape. I need to redesign mine this winter and looking for successful designs - pictures would be great. Thanks


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

There is a pic in on this page of Joe Latshaws web site. I hope to build a few like this this winter. I use the Cal mini cages like in the pic.

http://latshawapiaries.com/uploads/banking-queens.pdf

Johnny


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Johnny! Looks like a nice design. I appreciate the help!


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

AstroBee said:


> Thanks Johnny! Looks like a nice design. I appreciate the help!


We used that kind of frame as well, and when we only had a few cages, then we put in push pins to keep the cages standing up.
We also drilled the holes a bit bigger in the CA mini cages and put the capped cell in there for virgins to emerge in to. This bought us an extra few days when needed and was very helpful especially for those of us with full time jobs who could not always do what we needed to do at the exact time. We put a small dab of fondant at bottom of cage even though supposedly queen candy was what was recommended and rubbed honey on outside of cage for a few days. What we preferred and did do on a few occasions was to get the V queen out of the cage, remove the remainder of the wax cell and then bank her. 

Can not seem to upload the photo, but I can send it to you if you want to see


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is what I came up with. Holds all kinds of queen cages securely. Accessable from boths sides. These were prototypes, but I liked the design:
(Shown here in front of a black frame with rite cell)



























The little sticks you see are corn dog sticks from my local Cash and Carry restaurant supply.
They were just wedged in to the groove in the frame-then a tiny spot of glue. Easy to cut with my side cutters.
Strap you see is a bungee type rubber cord


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

winevines said:


> ...Can not seem to upload the photo, but I can send it to you if you want to see


I'd like to see that Karla, I'll pm you an email in case you get a chance to send me a photo.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe this worked today using basic uploader


----------

